# Hello



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am from Ontario Canada and I own a Nordica 16' Sail boat which I Sail in Colpy's Bay from Wiarton. I started out Sailing as a sailing buddy of an owner of a 22' Catalina and Sailed with him for a season then decided to spend most of my time SCUBA diving instead. 20 years later I bought my Nordica 16' and with help from Sailing Friends I have Safely learned how to Sail within the confines of my bay. I am hoping to expand my knowledge and comfort level in Sailing Either in longer trips in my current boat or upgrading to a larger one. So I thought this forum might help me in this area. 

I will try to attach picture of my boat and me.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Mark and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Good to have you with us!

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the Welcome guys.

I looking for spec sheets for a C &C 25 and a Catolina 25 any ideas were I should look?


----------

